# What is this on a Giant African Land Snail??



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all I just saw this pic on the internet, what is the white crusty stuff, I've also seen it covering them entierly when they are in their shell, what is this ???


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Snails seal themselves over when their housing conditions aren't right, it's just dried up slime really.


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, thanks


----------

